# Preymaster digital caller?



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone use one? I'm thinking of getting one but I wish it said how loud they were.... Are they? Thanks!

Curt :sniper:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I love mine. They are definitly loud enough. Great list of sounds too for the later in the season condition coyotes. Buy it!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you talking about the Jhonny Stewart caller? I hope so because I just bought one yesterday. Hopefully get to use it tonight.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

For 100 dollars more you can get it in wireless.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Why do that it comes with 60 ft of cord. If youwant it out farther just buy more cord.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Thats the point of cordless. You don't have to mess with tangled cords all the time.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

What's the range on the wireless? Can you put it like, a hundred yards out and still turn it on effectively? That would be good if you could do that.
Dan


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the PM-3. Bought it a week ago. Its a decent caller. I'm not too keen on the coyote sounds but they should work. Soon as I get the money I'm buying a foxpro x3 and getting rid of the preymaster. Great call for the price.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Bloody what sounds have you had sucess with? So far I've had a fairly big sounding yote howl after I used the coywolf howls then a pack answer after I used the flicker, and a hawk and two crows come in to the desperate cottontail.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The wirless preymaster (PM-4 model) came out in November. It is supposed to have a range of 200 yards (perfect conditions obviously). It holds 3 memory cards at a time (for a total of 12 sounds). I have heard some comments by people that got them about a defect in the middle card slot, where sometimes a card won't play right. I am going to wait awhile until they fix this problem, but I will most likely buy one before next fall.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Bloody what sounds have you had sucess with?


Too many to list. Each sound has it's place. I like the coywolf barks/howls in certain situations and have called several coyotes in with that sound. There are times when I like to finish the set with the coyote locator too to see if I can get anything to sound off in the distance. Once sat in a spot for about 45mins and used about 8 different sounds. No visitors but TONS of fresh coyote sign. Was getting no audio or visual response to my mouth howler. Frustrated, I tried the locator to see where the heck any coyotes were. Got bum rushed by the local pair while it was still playing. Drug one of them back to the truck, but boy was I surprised they came to that sound after listening to every other sound I made for the 45mins prior.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

My bro keeps telling me not to play more than a couple sounds at a stand and dont over-play them. Is this ture or does it really matter? I think he full of it b/c he has never called one in and shot it, and he's stuck on using FMJ's :eyeroll: I tried to tell him.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey, boys, buy a FoxPro. Yotes hate 'em, hunters who bought them love 'em. Haven't heard yet of someone who's unhappy with their FoxPro.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> I think he full of it b/c he has never called one in and shot it, and he's stuck on using FMJ's :eyeroll: I tried to tell him.


Sounds like he has alot to learn still. Thats cool though, alota guy's wanna learn on their own without the help of others. You just hang out with us experienced types on Nodak and your kill numbers will humbly pass his 8) Then you can help him while he struggles :wink: If he's man enough to ask for help that is....


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL that was my plan.


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I own a digital caller and yes it works pretty good, but I primarily use my hand type calls because I'm lazy and I can control the hand types much faster. They both have their pros an cons and limitations for different types of field conditions but they are both good to have. 
10 Gauge.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

So do you think it will hurt to play more than a couple sounds at a stand? I'm not going to play them a whole lot just a couple series. How long should I wait before switching sounds? Just got a fresh snow, bout 2 inches, light 'n fluffy and I'm hittin the fields.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

On average I use 4 sounds on every set. I like to use two different distress sounds and two different coyote sounds. If there is a ton of fresh coyote sign or if I get a vocal response close by. I may use as many as 6-8 sounds on that particular set. Calling predators is all about triggering the animal.

I never thought of using more than two sounds per set till I hunted ND several years ago. On several sets I could see the animal through the scope at 700-800yds or even as far away as 3/4 of a mile. Every time I made a sound on the call, the yote would acknowledge the sound but showed absolutley no interest in comming in.
That was a verry frustrating thing to watch esspecially after watching Andersons vids. Then on one set I about lost it and tried another sound and then another. After about 25mins, and 3 sounds, of watching this lazy a$$ coyote not give a crap, I tried the 4th sound. All in one motion the coyote was up and litterally running towards me. I killed that coyote and learned one of the most valuable lessons to calling coyotes I would ever learn.

That yote was triggered by the JS coyote pup distress. The lazy yotes are usually triggered by some off the wall sound not usually made by every Tom, Dick and Harry with a mouth call. Another one I remember was triggered by the JS Gobbler distress in an area I know is completely void of turkey's. But thats what the yote was interested in investigating that day. He died too. Now I have, hold on let me count, 28 sounds in my arsonal that I carry with me at all times should the situation occure when I get MR. Stubborn in my crosshairs at 800yds. Coyote calling is all about triggering the animal.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I have 10 distress sounds and then the coywolf barks/howls and a fox/coyote fight.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Like bloodyblinddoors said it's about triggering the animal. And also, it's about doing things different from what every other Joe Schmoe is doing out there calling. If the coyote is hearing the dying rabbit blues every 3 days from callers and then all of the sudden hears a woodpecker distress or pup squalls it may be the ticket.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I see. Didn't go out last night, the snow was blowin too much and I couldn't see thru the spot.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I bought the wireless Preymaster (PM-4) a few weeks back. Seems like a good unit. Once I get a chance to use it in the field I will let you know.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> I bought the wireless Preymaster (PM-4) a few weeks back. Seems like a good unit. Once I get a chance to use it in the field I will let you know.


Be sure and let us know how it works. I bought a PM-4 several months back and half the time I couldn't get the center chip to work and occasionally one of the others would cut out. Ended up returning mine. Plenty of volume and the price certainly is right. They ever get the bugs worked out I intend to get another one.


----------

